# any free apps similar to BlueHarvest?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

My trial period of BlueHarvest expired, so I'm looking for a free alternative I can use instead of buying BH. Are there any free apps like BlueHarvest?


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Probably. Have you checked VersionTracker or Softpedia?

But, for $12.95, how is that too expensive?


----------

